# DHCPCD doesn't work at boot

## moisespedro

Hi, just got my first gentoo box running and I can't make the network to start at boot. I have to log as root, run dhcpcd once, kill the proccess, run it again and the it starts working (on enps02 interface, not really sure).

----------

## moisespedro

Anyone?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

moisespedro,

Thats net.enps02 ... see your other thread

----------

## tpereira

Can you run dhcpcd -d several times and post results? I may have similar problems. Sometimes, I get a lease expired, than a timeout and end up with no ip address. Sometimes everything goes well.

I sort of solved it by doing the following: 

1. add to /etc/conf.d/net 

config_eth0="noop" 

2. move the service net.eth0 to runlevel boot 

3. add the service dhcpcd tp runlevel default 

I know this is not really fixing the problem...

----------

## khayyam

tpereira ... 

Not sure this is entirely the same problem ...though again, dhcpcd is being used outside of it being run by net.${IFACE}. Anyhow, here is a link to my reply to your other similar post

best ... khay

----------

